# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Porites lobata

## Pedro Azevedo

Porites lobata

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  estamos na época natalícia, e até tem uns efeitos tipo árvore de natal, mas não me parece que seja esse o nome cientifico.

_Porites lobata_, acho que é o correcto!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Ricardo
É mesmo isso que é preciso, pessoal sempre atento  :Pracima:  
Nome rectificado.
Obrigado
Cump.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Esse deve ser um nome comum...e até que ficava bem para a época...eheh  :Xmascheers:  

Fica a foto da minha _Porites lobata_, tirada por um amigo meu:

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------

